# Body clipping horses



## dwbonfire (Nov 24, 2011)

How much do you get charged, or charge for body clipping a horse? Say just a trace-clip with no head or legs? I know there are some variables to pricing but Im just looking for a general idea on what some of you have charged or been charged. Thanks!


----------



## goodhors (Nov 24, 2011)

Guess I would charge on how long it took me to do the work, plus expense of blades.

Dirty horse will need more blades, since they will dull up fast.  You need sharp blades
for a uniform cut, no marks when finished.  Blades will need resharpening so that costs
you too.

If horse is not cooperating, that will take longer, so you SHOULD charge for that time. 
If you are taking an extra hour or two on horse who won't stand, that means you can't 
be making money clipping a second or third horse.  Time really IS money in this job.

Your skill level will come into consideration.  If you are new at this, you will be a LOT 
slower getting the job done, than a person who clips horses often.  So charge should 
be lower as you learn and are slow.

Tip I have heard that sounds opposite of normal, is to wash the horse and clip it wet.
Chalk marks keep your lines straight, let you stay even on both sides of the horse.
Folks who have passed these tips on, say it is lots easier to clip, with a much better result
on the animal.  I would move horse to a dry spot while using an electric tool on him!

Clipping our market lambs wet to show, does make for a very nice finished job when they dry!


----------

